# similar name to Sienna!? Help!



## Kathleen

I LOVE the name Sienna, its our favorite name.....but, my brothers nabbed the name for my niece :hissy:

Is there any other names that are like it, I really hope I fall in love with another name as much!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Names that are similar to Sienna:

Savannah
Sierra (prob too similar!)
Kiara
Cheyenne
Leilani
Kaylana
Hannah
Eliana
Kayliana
Larissa
Elesia
Nina
Gianna
Giavana

Sorry you can't use your fave name... the exact same thing happened & my brother used a name i had planned too........ But i told myself, "That's ok... i'm glad my niece has a beautiful name that i love. And i'm glad my favorite name is in the family!"


----------



## omgamandaa

Scarlett


----------



## Josie

Serena
Selena
Savannah
Summer
Sahara
Saffron
Sabrina
Susanna
Serenity


Hope that gives you some ideas :)

xxx


----------



## MrsKTB

All I could think of was same as above! I know how you feel, hubby and I love the name Freya, but his Auntie called her daughter it so we dont want to use it now!!


----------



## newzealand

Vienna?


----------



## discoclare

Sienna was on our girls shortlist. The others on the girls shortlist were:
Arianna (the name we picked)
Savannah
Georgia / Georgetta
Liliana

then I liked these names too which didn't make the shortlist for one reason or another (and some of these were middle name candidates rather than firsts anyway):
Gabriella
Camilla / Camille
Larissa
Maeva
Sophia
Eliza
Phoebe
Cara
Isla
Christa
Zinnia
Starla
Lola
Emilia
Bronte
Rosa
Maisie
Iris
India
Jasmine
Lila
Maya
Thea
Violet
Xenia


----------



## discoclare

Oh what about Serena?


----------

